# Reddit makeup addiction rude girls (rant)



## sierrao (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg people on the reddit makeup addiction are so rude! I just asked a simple question about replacing a product and they are being rude and down voting my question as if I asked a horrifying question. And the question was, "would mac replace an item because I accidentally broke my mac foundation bottle."  And the comments to me are reading rude and b**chy. Keep in mind I'm not demanding a new bottle of foundation and I'm not making it seem like it's not my fault that I broke it. I just wanted to know about the policies just in case they could replace it before I threw it away in the trash.


----------



## Monica (Mar 1, 2015)

The internet can be a very unfriendly place unfortunately. I usually just go to reddit to check out the other posts.... Sorry they ganged up on you like that. Feel free to post your question in the appropriate forum here and Im sure you can get some help.


----------

